
CVEs assigned for lightning projects: please upgrade - bryanrasmussen
https://lists.linuxfoundation.org/pipermail/lightning-dev/2019-August/002130.html
======
bryanrasmussen
twitter thread on it
[https://twitter.com/rusty_twit/status/1167371549575303169](https://twitter.com/rusty_twit/status/1167371549575303169)

